# Powder Blue Gender Verification



## Frogzilla (Apr 4, 2011)

We've been pretty confident that our Powder Blue is a male, but we haven't yet seen him calling. What do any of you think about his gender? We're wanting to get a mate for him, but before we do we just want to try and confirm our hunch.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Looks like a male to me. I find it usually hard to hear my powders call, and more often see them call before I hear them. Good luck, they are wonderful frogs.

Sally


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I would agree with Sally, looks like a male to me as well. Listen carefully for calls as tinc calls are not very loud at all.


----------

